# Inspiration gesucht!



## Laxera (9. März 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

ich nochmal - vor allem weil meine Bitte im "Wo spielst du?"-Thema anscheinend untergegangen ist wie ne Titanic mit ganz vielen Lecks.

Naja hier noch einmal die Bitte:

Wenn ihr noch in anderen Foren mit einem Thema ähnlich wie "Wo spielst du?" aktiv seit, dann verlinkt mir diese Themen bitte in dieses Thema hier rein.
Noch dazu, wenn ihr sonst noch ideen habt bezüglich Inspiration bezüglich Zocker-Ecke bzw. mir sagt wo ihr euch eure Ideen holt, dann währe ich euch dankbar 

Warum ich das brauche? - Weil ich bei mir bischen Umstellen/Umbauen will und dazu Ideen suche.

So: RING FREI - oder auch: IHR SEID DRANN 

mfg LAX
ps: soweit ich weis hab ich dieses Thema gestern schon erstellt (kann es aber trotz SUFU und (Unter-)Forum durchwühlen net finden d.h. ich nehme an das das nicht angekommen ist, falls doch @Mod. bitte zeigen und zu machen  danke)
pps: bilder meiner Ecke werde ich sobald ich an ne DigiCam komme auch posten (hier und auch "oben" im "Wo spielst du?" Thema)


----------



## Sin (9. März 2011)

Wie wäre es, wenn du uns erst einmal deine zur Verfügung stehende Grundlage zeigst?


----------



## Laxera (9. März 2011)

gib mir ne - verdammte - digicam und ich tue das gerne, hab nämlich keine und auch keine handy das fotos mit annehmbarer quali schießt (mein 4 jahre alter PDA kann des net so....sind immer so unscharf)

naja mal sehen vll kann ich die meiner eltern bekommen (müssen ja nur 2-3 bilder sein...naja mal sehen)

mfg LAX


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (9. März 2011)

Ich denke mal, ehe man dir Ideen schicken kann, sollte z.B. erstmal eine Grundlage geklärt sein.

Wieviel Platz steht dir zur Verfügung?
Wiegroß ist dein Budget, um ggf. noch Equipment zu kaufen, Tische, Vorhänge, Gitterstäbe für die Fenster oder ähnliches.
Was hast du bereit? (Computer, Headset, Maus, Tastatur, Boxen, etc.)

Wir haben... ich habe ja z.B. keine Ahnung, was dir dies bezüglich alles zur verfügung steht, wie deine deine Räumlichen Beschaffenheiten aussehen (Keller, Zimmer einer Wohnung, gänzlich freies Zimmer ohne was drin und dessen Größe)
Was es doch irgendwie schwer macht da vernünftige Vorschläge zu machen. 

Ansonsten gebe ich dir, falls das zu viele Infos sind, den Tipp, mal bei Youtube nach Swifty oder Johnsu zu suchen. Der Typ wird z.B. von Razer gesponsert und hat sich dann mal sone Ecke gebaut. ggf. kannst du das ja als Inspiration verwenden.

LG Atton


----------



## Phash (9. März 2011)

Richte dich doch so ein, wie es dir taugt... muss es denn unbedingt ein Clone vom coolsten Stück hier im Forum sein? voll unindividuell..

und es gibt kein Equiptment... nur Equipment


----------



## Sin (9. März 2011)

Dann mach es auf die gute alte art und weise: Schnapp dir nen Zollstock, mess deine Bude aus, mach eine Zeichnung und poste die 
Dann noch ein paar Interessensgebiete. Stehst du mehr auf SciFi, mehr auf Fantasy, magst du blink blink, etc.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (9. März 2011)

Phash schrieb:


> und es gibt kein Equiptment... nur Equipment



Danke, wäre mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Laxera (9. März 2011)

^^ - ausmessen also maße kann ich gerne posten  (wobei: nicht alles frei ist d.h. hier stehen noch ein paar sachen rum z.B. bett (ja ich schlaf hier  ), regale etc.)

zu: unoriginell - ich will nix nachbauen aber ich will sehen was möglich ist

zu: auf was stehts du? - science fiction und fantasy, dann geblinke....naja meine maus pulsiert (razer copperhead) und ich verwende oft als beleuchtung (wenn ich nicht arbeite/zeichne etc.) lichtschlangen d.h. ja ich mag beleuchtungssachen)

zu "lage": zimmer im ersten stock...2 fenster (einmal komplett zu - schwarze vorhänge (sonst sehe ich nix auf meinen schirmen, da ich in den raum rein gucke (an der wand währe schon was, aber ich mag es nicht wenn hinter mir einfach wer rein kommen kann und gleich sieht was ich mache)....naja ich guck mal wegen cam - das alles zu erklären ist net so dolle 

zu: dein budget: ich sag jetzt mal "nach oben offen" (aber nicht 1000ende von EURO (die brauch ich noch für neuen PC, wenn es wieder boards gibt  ))

zu: was hast du schon - bildschirme (2 stück mit 22 und 24 zoll), nen laptop, Desktop PC mit schwarzem bigtower, headset (sennheiser PC-360), tastatur nat. (logitech G19), maus (razer copperhead und razer: naga).....boxen hab ich net (bestelle ich mir im laufe des jahres, nach meinem neuen rechner (hab zur seite gelegt für den und der kommt sobald es neue boards gibt))

so das war es erst mal (gucke jetzt dann, ob ich die cam kriege....)

mfg LAX
ps: und immer noch keine foren-links *grml*


----------



## Konov (9. März 2011)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Gitterstäbe für die Fenster oder ähnliches.



Es geht um eine Zockerecke nicht um eine JVA...


----------



## ego1899 (9. März 2011)

Phash schrieb:


> und es gibt kein Equiptment... nur Equipment




Nee, es gibt auch noch Epicment


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. März 2011)

Bist bestimmt ein Nostalgiker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quake3nostalgik (9. März 2011)

Also ich saß letztens bei jemandem, der sich nen HD-Beamer für seine PS3, Moltonvorhänge, ne Teufelanlage und Bassverstärker in der Couch gegönnt hat. Das war edel. Taugt dann auch als Heimkino.


----------



## Konov (9. März 2011)

quake3nostalgik schrieb:


> Also ich saß letztens bei jemandem, der sich nen HD-Beamer für seine PS3, Moltonvorhänge, ne Teufelanlage und Bassverstärker in der Couch gegönnt hat. Das war edel. Taugt dann auch als Heimkino.



Wobei solche Aktionen dann teilweise soviel kosten wie ein Kleinwagen.
Klar ist das total supi so ne Anlage zuhause zu haben, aber ich würds mir bei dem Geld dann doch 3 mal überlegen ob es mir das wert ist.
Zumal diese Unterhaltungselektronik doch einen enorm schnelllebigen Charakter hat. 
Auf jedenfall *wenn* dann mit "Upgrade" Möglichkeit. Z.b. bei nem Beamer halt so, dass man eine neuere Konsole auch anschließen kann, wenn die alte ausgedient hat.


----------



## Laxera (9. März 2011)

so morgen gibt es - aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach - bilder (meine leutz haben mir die cam überlassen, aber bilder hat es erst bei tageslicht)

mfg LAX


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (10. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ^^ - ausmessen also maße kann ich gerne posten  (wobei: nicht alles frei ist d.h. hier stehen noch ein paar sachen rum z.B. bett (ja ich schlaf hier  ), regale etc.)
> 
> zu: unoriginell - ich will nix nachbauen aber ich will sehen was möglich ist



Sehr vieles. Wenn du gern Flugsimulationen spielst könntest du deinen Schreibtisch in ein Cockpit umbauen... oder etwas, dass damit viel ähnlichkeit hat.
Wenn du gern Horrorspiele spielst würd ich dir Raten ein Surroundheadset oder ne Surroundanlage zu kaufen, alles etwas düsterer auszugestalten, vielleicht auch um das ganze Vorhänge anbringen o.ä., weil es einfach mehr Flair hat.
Als Fantasy Fan kann man aber auch z.B. alles mit Fanatsyfiguren zustellen, Poster/Bilder in diesem Stil aufhängen, den Schreibtisch mit einem groben Holztisch ersetzen und sowas halt. 
Falls du deine Zockerecke wirklich Stilvoll ausgestalten möchtest und sehr künstlerisch.

Wenn du jedoch einfach alles etwas bequemer haben möchtest, kannst du z.B. die Monitore nach hinten stellen, so dass die wie eine Wand nebeneinander sind (Dann sollten sie auch gleich sein, für Splitscreen), aus der Mitte des Tisches ein stück heraussägen, auf das die Tastatur passt, dieses dann etwas weiter unten anbringen, von den Seiten etwas absägen und das wie Stuhllehnen nach außenhin anbringen und die Maus dadrauf legen. Dann noch ein sehr bequemer Stuhl, vll noch etwas, auf das du die Füße legen kannst, nen Minikühlschrank z.B. links von dir, wenn dein PC rechts davon unter dem Tisch steht und du kannst dich beim Zocken einfach nach hinten lehnen und chilln. 



Laxera schrieb:


> zu: auf was stehts du? - science fiction und fantasy, dann geblinke....naja meine maus pulsiert (razer copperhead) und ich verwende oft als beleuchtung (wenn ich nicht arbeite/zeichne etc.) lichtschlangen d.h. ja ich mag beleuchtungssachen)



Ich hab selber eine Razermaus (Naga) und z.B. noch das Belkin N52TE + Razer Megalodon Headset... alles leuchtet blau und ich schwarz, daher sieht mein PC auch entsprechend aus. 
Kurz um: Sehr stilvoll ist es, wenn alles einheitlich aussieht, z.B. schwarz und blaues Leuchten durch... Maus... oder Lichterschlangen o.ä.. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach... find, dass sieht besser aus als: Weißes PC Gehäuse, grüne Tastatur, schwarze Maus die blau Leuchtet und... roter Monitorrand... 



Laxera schrieb:


> zu "lage": zimmer im ersten stock...2 fenster (einmal komplett zu - schwarze vorhänge (sonst sehe ich nix auf meinen schirmen, da ich in den raum rein gucke (an der wand währe schon was, aber ich mag es nicht wenn hinter mir einfach wer rein kommen kann und gleich sieht was ich mache)....naja ich guck mal wegen cam - das alles zu erklären ist net so dolle



Bietet sich an und vereinfacht nen bisschen die weitere ausgestaltung.



Laxera schrieb:


> zu: dein budget: ich sag jetzt mal "nach oben offen" (aber nicht 1000ende von EURO (die brauch ich noch für neuen PC, wenn es wieder boards gibt  ))



In dem Fall musst du selbst wissen, wie du es haben willst. Ich hab dir ja oben beschrieben, was du machen könntest. Für nen bisschen Geld könntest du also leicht Zeugs kaufen, Sprühdosen, um z.B. alles irgendwie so Farbig zu machen, dass es nach... SciFi aussieht (Silbrigschimmernd o.ä. oder Metallic) oder eher Braun/Grün mit richtigem Painting, dass es z.B. wie aus Holz gefertigt aussieht.



Laxera schrieb:


> zu: was hast du schon - bildschirme (2 stück mit 22 und 24 zoll), nen laptop, Desktop PC mit schwarzem bigtower, headset (sennheiser PC-360), tastatur nat. (logitech G19), maus (razer copperhead und razer: naga).....boxen hab ich net (bestelle ich mir im laufe des jahres, nach meinem neuen rechner (hab zur seite gelegt für den und der kommt sobald es neue boards gibt))



Ich würd mir zwei gleich große Monitore zulegen. Splittscreen über zwei gleiche Monitore find ich offen gestanden besser, als über zwei unterschiedliche. Es sei denn, du hast auf dem einen deine Spiele und auf dem anderen den Desktop mit ... Skype, ICQ, MSN, Firefox/InetExpl./Chrome/Safari/o.ä..

So, ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## ego1899 (10. März 2011)

Wenn er gerne Harvest Moon spielt, oder Farmville könnte man auch überlegen das ganze an die frische Luft zu verlegen. Mami's Gemüsegarten wäre, falls vorhanden, geradezu prädestiniert!

Ein Kumpel von mir hat seine Leidenschaft zu Rennsimulationen entdeckt und spielt immer bei offenem Fenster da er praktischerweise direkt an einer Autobahn ohne Lärmschutz wohnt.

Große Veränderungen sind also vielleicht gar nicht nötig...


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (10. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wenn er gerne Harvest Moon spielt, oder Farmville könnte man auch überlegen das ganze an die frische Luft zu verlegen. Mami's Gemüsegarten wäre, falls vorhanden, geradezu prädestiniert!
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat seine Leidenschaft zu Rennsimulationen entdeckt und spielt immer bei offenem Fenster da er praktischerweise direkt an einer Autobahn ohne Lärmschutz wohnt.
> 
> Große Veränderungen sind also vielleicht gar nicht nötig...



Dieser Sarkasmus... fasst schon greifbar...


----------



## schneemaus (10. März 2011)

Also bei deinen Beschreibungen sind mir relativ schnell zwei Sachen eingefallen. Einmal für deine Sci-Fi-Vorliebe (würd ich bei blau oder weiß leuchtender Maus empfehlen) und einmal für Fantasy (bei grün oder rot leuchtender Maus). Mit Lust, Laune, etwas Zeit und Geld, Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl zu schaffen und deine Zockerecke ist garantiert einzigartig.

Version 1: Sci-Fi:
Für deine Monitore würd ich empfehlen, die an die Wand zu stellen und Styroporkästen zu basteln. Relativ einfach: Zwei dicke Styroporplatten, größer als dein Monitor aber so, dass sie eine Einheit bilden können (also nicht eine Platte größer als die andere) im Bastelladen oder Baumarkt kaufen (gibt's bestimmt auch im Internet), Monitore ausmessen und Quasi das Negativ deines Monitors in den Styropor schneiden. Hört sich schwerer an, als es ist. Solltest du eine Webcam besitzen, kannst du das Loch für einen Monitor oben in Form deiner Cam etwas vergrößern und die Cam da reinsetzen. Dann natürlich hinten Löcher für die Kabel rein. Als nächstes werden die dann angemalt bzw. angesprüht. Silber, schwarz, was eben besser zu deinen Monitoren passt. Was du auch machen kannst, ist die Styroporplatten von hinten her auszuhöhlen und quasi nur das Display sichtbar machst. Was ich dir übrigens bei Version 2 empfehlen würde.
Als nächstes würd ich dir das empfehlen, was AttonTheLightbringer empfohlen hat - Tisch umsägen. Der Tisch lässt sich dann ebenfalls schwarz/weiß/silber lackieren und so kommt man seiner persönlichen Raumschiffzockerecke schon ein ganzes Stück näher. Zwischen Tisch und Wand kannst du dann noch blaue oder weiße Lichtschlangen machen, sieht auch sehr stylisch aus, gerade, weil sie nicht offen sichtbar sind. Eine Lampe mit blauem, weißen oder gar Schwarzlicht kommt hier natürlich auch super. Oder ne Glasfaserlampe in blau oder weiß (gibt's auch ohne Farbenwechsel...). Wenn du nun noch Lust und Laune hast, kannst du das noch weiter verschönern, mit aufgemalten Zeichen auf den Styroporplatten z.B.. Oder du hängst dir Poster von Planeten, Raumschiffen o.ä. an die Wand.

Version 2: Fantasy
Auch hier die Version mit den Styroporplatten für die Monitore. An sich alles gleich, nur, dass du die hier braun ansprühst. Im Bastelladen gibt's Kunstmoos, was man mit Kleber oben auf die Styroporplatten pappen kann.
Den Tisch lässt du dann natürlich braun, was das aussägen angeht, finde ich, dass es bei dieser Version relativ egal ist. Musst du selbst wissen, was du schöner findest.
Aber auch hier eignen sich Lichtschläuche für Akzente, diesmal aber in grün oder rot, die man zwischen Tisch und Wand befestigt, oder auch unter der Tischplatte - eben so, dass man sie nicht sofort sieht. Hier find ich aber auch eine Laternenlampe schön - gibt es auch elektrisch, find ich nur gerade nicht. Oder eine Kristalllampe, es gibt zwar auch so Steine, die ausgehöhlt werden, um Teelichter reinzusetzen, aber das wäre mir persönlich am Schreibtisch nicht sicher genug - lieber Elektrik ^^ Oder auch ne Pilzlampe. Oder auch beleuchtete Weidenzweige (natürlich eher in Natur oder Rot als in weiß) - einfach mal ein bisschen im Internet stöbern und es kommen tausende Ideen von selbst. 
Was sonstigen Dekokrempel angeht, lässt sich alles mit ein wenig Kunstefeu aufpeppen. Ein bisschen davon an die "Rahmen" der Monitore geklebt, ein bisschen an den Tisch geklebt (Tesa ein wenig falten, sodass zwei Klebeseiten entstehen, eignet sich gut, kriegt man schnell und problemlos wieder ab)... Dazu kann man den PC bzw. den kompletten Bereich unter dem Tisch mit Vorhängen aus Filz in dunkelgrün oder braun abhängen, wodurch man keine Kabel sieht, den PC nicht (der ja an sich nicht so wirklich ins Fantasy passt) und auch sonst noch ein bisschen Freiraum für Unordnung unter dem Tisch lässt. Außerdem kannst du dir dann, je nach Tischgröße, etwas Kleines drunterstellen, um die Füße draufzulegen ^^ Was Poster angeht.. Eignen sich natürlich düstere Waldlandschaften, Wölfe, andere Tierchen und sowas alles. Kannst natürlich auch was selbst malen, wenn du in der Hinsicht begabt bist =)

Ist mir jetzt nur so im Kopf herumgespukt. Sicherlich nicht die einfachste Umsetzung, sicherlich nicht die billigste. Und sicherlich auch zeitintensiv sowie kreativitätsfordernd. Aber so ne Zockerecke hat dann garantiert kein Anderer.


----------



## Laxera (12. März 2011)

so lese mir jetzt mal eure postings durch - aber erst entschuldige ich mich mal:

hab die cam zwar gehabt aber: akku fehlte (dann merkt meine sis an: der ist schon länger kaputt.....*aufreg* - vor allem: woher weiß die das (die wohnt schon länger (jahre!!!) nicht mehr hier, ist aber trotzdem oft hier) und ich weiß des net?....naja mal sehen...*grml*....)

mfg LAX
ps: mal sehen wo ich mir noch ne cam ausleihen kann....


----------



## Legendary (12. März 2011)

Löl...heutzutage ein Mensch ohne Kamera. Oo Hab allein 3 Kamerahandys und 2 Digicams, selbst meine Perle hat 3 Kameras (Handy und Digi) daheim und die hat mit Technik ned so viel am Hut. Leih dir von nem Kumpel sein Handy und schieß schnell paar Fotos. Oder öffne Paint und male einfach dein Zimmer nach. :>

Zum Design des Zimmers...bau dir ne Höhle mit schönen eingemeißelten Wandmalereien, passt gut zu deinem technischen Stand.


----------



## Zhiala (12. März 2011)

Für kleines Geld ist sehr viel drin wenn du (oder vll. auch deine Eltern) etwas handwerkliches Geschick mitbringen. Gerade mit Holz kann man sehr vielseitige und schöne Dinge bauen die - ganz nebenbei - oft hübscher, praktischer und vor Allem individueller sind als alles was du im Laden finden kannst. Auch wenn du an dem selben Tisch der für den PC bestimmt ist andere Arbeiten tun musst/willst gibt es einfache und günstige Lösungen. z.B. ein Brett direkt unter der eigentlichen Tischplatte das man weit genug herausziehen kann als freier Platz zum schreiben, wenn du fertig bist einfach reinschieben und gut is (so bleibts wenigstens immer frei und ordentlich^^). 
Für all den Kleinkrempel wie z.B. Stifte kann man entweder eine Reihe Schubfächer an die (Seiten-) Wand hängen, sie müssen ja nicht besondes breit oder lang sein, ein einfaches schmales Regal, vll. nur 10-15cm, mit gut passenden Kästchen reicht aus. Wenn unter dem Tisch noch Platz für etwas außer dem Gehäuse und deinen Beinen ist kann man auch da leicht einen kleinen Schrank einbauen, die Böden so angeordnet wie du sie brauchst und vielleicht mit einem unterteilten Fach zum rausziehen für den Kleinkram (irgendwie hab ich davon zu viel)

ein weiterer Vorteil beim Selbermachen ist das du wirklich allen verfügbaren Platz optimal nutzen kannst und nicht irgendwo verschenkte 15cm hast in denen sich die Staubflusen sammeln und Radiergummis spurlos verschwinden 
Es ist gar nicht so schwer, eine Säge für eventuelle Ecken (den Rest macht der Zuschnitt im Baumarkt kostenlos wenn du die Maße hast), Schrauben und ein Akkuschrauber, vll. ein paar Winkel, einen Zollstock, Bleistift, Wasserwaage, wenn gewünscht Schubladenleisten und Lack/Farbe/Wachs mit Pinseln oder Rolle, dann kanns losgehen. 
Tipp: Erst eine ordentliche Zeichnung machen, Maße dranschreiben und zusammenrechnen was an Material gebraucht wird, genaue Liste machen und damit einkaufen gehen. Möbelplatten sind eine Alternative zu Holz haben aber wenn du keine Funiere aufbügeln willst (futtelarbeit die ich hasse) hässliche Sägekanten. wenn sie hinten sind ists egal aber vorne stört es doch sehr. Mein Bruder arbeitet mit Metall, wenn man es kann auch sehr schön wenn nicht sollte man es lieber lassen, genau wie Glas.

btw:
Ne Kamera hab ich auch nicht, nur ne uralte mit Film und so, ein Handy habe ich nie besessen und brauch auch in Zukunft keins. So kann ich mit Bildern nicht dienen aber vielleicht hilft dir das trotzdem etwas weiter. Wenn du was machen willst und weißt nicht wie kannst du ja einfach ne PN schicken^^

Ich hab meinen Tisch selbstebaut, aus Buchenleimholz weils gerade im Angebot war. Noch nie hab ich so geflucht wie bei dem Versuch das Sauzeug mit der Stichsäge zu bearbeiten! Zum Schluss musste es doch auf die Kreissäge meines Vaters, ein Sägeblatt ist durchgeglüht dabei *g* Aber es hat sich gelohnt: Nicht ganz 100€ für 2 maßgeschneiderte Tische die genug Platz bieten und auch noch gut aussehen. Nächstes Projekt ist eine 300 Jahre alte Steineichentruhe aufarbeiten, mal sehen was draus wird... (kann einer Nähe Köln sandstrahlen und galvanisieren oder brünieren? Einzelstücke/Beschläge und für kleines Geld?^^)


----------



## Laxera (12. März 2011)

eine höhle?....lol, mein technischer stand ist durchaus angemessen (ausser eben das ich keine digicam oder ein handy mit camera (eine die auch einigermaßen bilder macht - mein PDA tut des nämlich net  ) habe)

aber tisch etc. selber machen ist schon eine idee - können tu ich das sicher auch (hab z.B. mein bett in zusammenarbeit mit meinem dad gebaut (großes bett mit schubläden drunter auf einer seite  ))....naja mal sehen, problem wird hierbei wohl nur:

wo kriege ich holzplatten die minimum 80 cm. tiefe haben (baumarkt in der nähe hatte die nicht...)?

zu glas und metal:

naja mit beidem habe ich noch nicht wirklich hantiert ^^ - glas hätte was - zumindest an manchen stellen eines schreibtisches als "inlay" (oder wie nennt man des, wenn man in der mitte was raus schneidet um ne glasplatte einzubasteln?)
metal währe auch toll aber dazu fehlen mir die kentnisse (mit holz komme ich klar - nicht umsonst, mein opa (leider inzwischen tot) hat in nem holz-fachgeschäft gearbeitet und ich hab mir paar dinge abgeschaut wenn ich mal iwo helfen musste (z.B. beim böden verlegen hier im haus))

mfg LAX
ps: ja ich guck immer noch das ich ne cam kriege....vll treffe ich morgen meine sis an (die hat auch sowas....nur ob die die dabei hat....naja mal sehen)


----------



## Makalvian (14. März 2011)

Ansonsten wenn es den zweck erfüllen soll, Bierkästen und Baubalken bilden sofas und bett auf zwei leeren Kästen lässt sich gut sitzen und zum abschnluss den Boden und die Wände auf nen Meter hoch mit Bitumen streichen. Dadurch die geniale Möglichkeit einmal in der Woche einfach mit dem Hochdruckreiniger durchzugehen und alles ist sauber. Sry aber das musste jetzt einfach sein


----------



## MoJoe779 (14. März 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenn es den zweck erfüllen soll, Bierkästen und Baubalken bilden sofas und bett auf zwei leeren Kästen lässt sich gut sitzen und zum abschnluss den Boden und die Wände auf nen Meter hoch mit Bitumen streichen. Dadurch die geniale Möglichkeit einmal in der Woche einfach mit dem Hochdruckreiniger durchzugehen und alles ist sauber. Sry aber das musste jetzt einfach sein



Hast Recht


----------



## Laxera (14. März 2011)

so hier mal die versprochenen bilder (und ja: da ist net aufgeräumt - zumindest net ganz, vor allem weil ich a) ein chaot bin und b) weil ich keinen platz mehr (naja fast keinen mehr) für CD's/DVD's habe 


direkter blick von da wo ich sitze:

[URL=http://img717.imageshack.us/i/1001901v.jpg/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/url]

hinter mir:

http://img845.images.../i/1001908.jpg/

nochmal in nah-aufnahme:

http://img151.images...i/1001912y.jpg/


rechts neben mir:

http://img864.images.../i/1001911.jpg/


links neben mir (wenn ich rüber rolle halber meter ca.)

http://img859.images.../i/1001913.jpg/


nochmal bessere aufnahme wo ich vor-sitze (mit stuhl):

http://img171.images...i/1001914c.jpg/


und nochmal (selber punkt (aka. wo ich stand als ich das foto gemacht habe) nur ein schwenk nach weiter rechts):

http://img708.images...i/1001915h.jpg/

so, viel spass euch beim angucken und ich hoffe auf nen haufen tipps 

mfg LAX


----------



## Chakalaker (14. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> so hier mal die versprochenen bilder (und ja: da ist net aufgeräumt - zumindest net ganz, vor allem weil ich a) ein chaot bin und b) weil ich keinen platz mehr (naja fast keinen mehr) für CD's/DVD's habe
> 
> 
> direkter blick von da wo ich sitze:
> ...



Um was zu ändern musste aufräumen, ich bin aber auch n chaos mensch... ich zwing mich jeden tag zum aufräumen obwohls 5 mins später wieder so aussieht wie vorher^^


----------



## Laxera (14. März 2011)

eben deshalb lasse ich das (neue sachen lassen sich so auch anbringen AKA: schmeiß alles rüber aufs bett und bastle das hin und dann räum ich das alles wieder zurück....)

aber jetzt mal im ernst: vorschläge? (und aufräumen ist kein vorschlag....schlagt mir lieber ne marke guter CD/DVD-Regal(e) vor die man bestellen kann, denn dann währen schon mal die ganzen CD/DVD-Hüllen weg 

mfg LAX


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

Aufräumen ist nicht ein Vorschlag, sondern das ist DER Vorschlag. Weil dann kann sieht man eher was man machen kann. Vor allem kann man gleich mal aussortieren was man wirklich nicht mehr braucht. 
So mach ich das immer wenn ich was verändere bzw es sich zu viel Müll angesammelt hat.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2011)

Die Links gehen alle nicht...


----------



## Laxera (14. März 2011)

komisch aber du hast recht....(vorher ging es aber noch - warte noch bis morgen, wenn nicht pack ich das ganze nochmal hoch und diesesmal bei nem anderen hoster auch nochmal (d.h. dann lade ich es nochmal bei 2 hostern rauf))

mfg LAX


----------



## Laxera (15. März 2011)

so - jetzt nochmal (scheine was falsch gemacht zu haben bei den links ^^ deshalb nochmal und nur 1x (wenn wieder down, dann schieße ich image shack zum mond 

so: das da ist rechts neben mir (das große schwarze ist mein aktueller PC, der kleinere weiß-blaue dahinter ist ein "alt" PC (da kommt jetzt dann XP rauf, für alte games, ausser ich kriege meinen neuen PC bald, dann kommt da linux rauf (bisel server basteln), das "vor" dem PC (also ganz links im bild unten) sind WLAN-Accespoint, switch und ein USB-"Igel" und ein cardreader liegt da auch noch, ach ja: der stift da ist für mein kleines grafik-tablet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das da ist vor mir (aufnahme von weiter weg (stehe am fenster links hinter dem schreibtisch - anders geht net weil ich mich nicht voll dahinter stellen kann, weil da ne wand ist (d.h. der schreibtisch der der 2te ist steht an der wand)) -was genau des alles ist: siehe weiter unten bei der "nah-aufnahme" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das da ist links neben mir (von direkt dahinter habe ich die aufnahme über dieser hier gemacht) - was das da alles ist? - naja, ein 2 alte keyboards (g15 refresh und ein saitek (schon älter....2006er baujahr)), hülle vom alten PC, ein leeres server gehäuse (der "einschub" mit den silbrigen "türen") und ein "ganz" alter rechner (1 GHZ!), paar kabel, altes PC-165 Headset von sennheiser, ne LED-Lampe....naja haufen zeug halt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das da ist hinter mir an der wand (in größer, das kommt nochmal, von weiter weg) naja haufen DVDs, CDs und so weiter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal rechts (in etwas näher ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hinter mir in "klein"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



direkter blick von wo ich sitze  - naja was sieht man: 2 monitore (klein hat 22 zoll, groß 24), einen laptop von acer mit nem "kleinen" i7-Kern, ne G19, 3 externe festplatten (die schwarzen teile da in der mitte über dem G19 display sind 1,5 TB Western Digital platten und das daneben ist eine 500 GB auch von WD (und die älteste externe die ich habe...wurde 2005 gekauft und hat alle (ausser die beiden, relativ neuen schwarzen) die danach kamen überlebt))



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg LAX
ps: ihr seit wieder dran  - hoffe das funzt nun so (probleme, bitte mitteilen, kümmere mich dann drum)


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2011)

Bei den Süsstofftabletten musste ich lachen. ^^


----------



## Konov (15. März 2011)

Ich muss schon sagen, das nenne ich ne Kommandozentrale...

Bei mir persönlich muss es etwas ordentlicher sein. Ich sauge jeden Tag staub und alles mit Sachen vollstellen könnte ich nicht. Sieht mir etwas zu voll aus bei dir.


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Kein Wunder das du dich da nicht mehr wohlfühlst... das ist ja total überladen. Ein vernünftiges Ablagesystem und Orndung würden alleine für sich schon helfen - dann noch ein bissl umgestellt und vllt. einen anderen Schreibtisch und die Rechner irgendwo hin und schon schauts besser aus.

Ich persönlich würde aufwachen und direkt schreien wenn mich so etwas erwartet.

Dir viel Glück und Spass beim "Umbau".

EDIT: ABer ich bin da wohl auch unnormal... mich machen die unterschiedlich grossen Monitore schon krank. *g

EDIT2: Das ist doch sicher bei deinen Eltern oder? Sagen die da nichts? Nur so aus reiner Neugierde.


----------



## Laxera (15. März 2011)

warum was sagen? - ne mal im ernst, wegen dem vielen PC-sach? wegen 2 screens? weil es unordentlich ist? (und zu 2 untersch. monitore und krank: ich wollte ursprünglich 2 (eigentlich 3, aber des kommt noch - geld dazu muss erst verdient werden (brauch wieder nen nebenjob, da man für studium kein geld kriegt)) gleiche aber dem guten angebot für den großen konnte ich net wiederstehen (wollte den kleinen schon ersetzen, aber das mache ich sobald es vernünftiges für 3D gibt (in "noch ein wenig größer" d.h. 26 zoll))

ne im ernst WIESO? hier drin sieht es nur am schreibtisch wirklich "schlimm" aus (finde das net schlimm, aber das ist mein empfinden) und da war mein dad früher schlimmer (er hat geraucht und weil er viel (mehr als jetzt) gearbeitet hat, sah es da auch aus wie nach hiroshima (hab mal 1 jahr nachdem er mit rauchen aufgehört hatte noch zigaretten-asche gefunden ^^) ne, schreibtisch ist mir wurst wie er aussieht (solange keine zigaretten-asche drauf ist (bin nichtraucher und mag den geruch net), keine essensreste (aka: das ist ein schreibtisch und keine biotonne!) rumliegen und es kein müllberg ist))

und zu "net sauber" wie gesagt ich hab noch für maximal 10% (vll auch 20...) der CDs und DVDs platz und wo soll ich die sonst hinpacken (in eines meiner bücher regale (die auch fast voll sind - ja mit büchern (bin lese-freak)) sicher net  und wegwerfen? - sorry habe letzt schon nen haufen zeug raus geworfen (DVDs und CDs von PC-Zeitungen der letzten 4 jahre...mit ausnahmen die es wert waren hier zu bleiben und sachen die ich vergessen habe durch zu gucken 

mfg LAX
ps: so und nun bist du dran mir zu sagen warum meine eltern mir iwas (vor allem: WAS?) sagen sollen 
pps: ja ist ne "kommando-zentrale"  - und putzen tue ich, zum teil, auch regelmäßig (deshalb steht hier auf, wer genau schaut sieht das auch (direkt an der schwarzen "kiste" ein TFT-Reiniger - mag durchblick sehr gerne und dreckige screens sind eklig)) und normal (ist aber gerade aus) steht hier auch noch nen Glasreiniger (mauspad reinige ich damit, weil ich eigentlich zum zocken nicht nur das kleine mit handballen-auflage verwende, sondern das große (das schwarze ding wo das blau/schwarze ding drauf liegt) aus GLAS benutze (ein steelseries whatever und eben aus glas) und das sauber zu sein hat (maus muss ohne probleme drüber gleiten, was bei dreck, schweiß etc. net der fall ist) und "überladen" naja vll, aber das liegt auch daran das der schreibtisch so wenig "tiefe" hat (70 cm - hätte gerne 90-100 cm  auch sieht es hier so aus, weil ich erst im frühling/sommer mit den alten PCs und gehäusen was machen werde (in das server ding kommt z.B. wieder hardware rein, der ganz alte PC (kleines gehäuse mit dem HP logo oben) wird ein kleiner media rechner rein gebastelt mit TV karte etc. (damit ich wieder sachen aufnehmen und schneiden kann) und so weiter. naja warum die rechner auf dem tisch stehen? - ich hasse bücken beim CD/DVD einlegen und staub kommt auch weniger rein wenn die hier oben stehen 
und noch ein PS: warum lachen beim süßstoff? (trinke gerne kaffee (hinter mir steht auch ne kaffeemaschine (hinter den server gehäuse mit dem kleinen gehäuse leeren gehäuse oben drauf)) und tee, dafür braucht man das, vor allem wenn man nächte durchzockt  dafür ist ne kaffee-maschine toll (ein kleiner kühlschrank hätte auch noch was (für unter den schreibtisch) aber sowas werde ich erst machen, wenn ich selber wohne


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Ist ja kein Angriff auf dich oder deine Eltern... nicht falsch oder böse verstehen. Warum sie was sagen könnten? Naja, weil es so aussieht als habe ein Krieg in deiner Höhle stattgefunden? 


Die CDs und der ganze Kleinkram macht viel kaputt... da würde ich beim Umbau auf jeden Fall nach einer Möglichkeit suchen, wie du die anders verstauen kannst. Schübe im Schreibtisch oder an der Seite vielleicht. Sogar eine dumme Abdeckung der Regale könnte schon für mehr Ordnung sorgen - sfoern du das möchtest natürlich.

Für die Rechner - ich weiss nicht, du willst wahrscheinlich, dass das alles irgendwie sichtbar rumsteht oder? Meine beiden Rechner stehen unter dem Schreibtisch und wenn ich schrauben will... rollen sie auf Schüben nach vorne. Aber gut, zugegebenerweise hab ich auch etwas mehr Platz in meinem "Büro".


----------



## Ennia (15. März 2011)

Ich würde so ein Zimmer von außen zumauern, ehrlich... Das Gleitgel und die Küchenrolle hättest du aber wirklich vorher wegräumen können... 

Aufräumen und Ausmisten hilft. So kann man sich nicht wohlfühlen, das ist unmöglich. 
Tip: Mit Ikea-Regalen kannst du dir günstig eine tolle Regalwand zusammenstellen.


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2011)

Ich würde als erstes erst mal mir Umzugskartons besorgen , dann würde ich alles erst mal in Kartons verpacken und dabei schon sortieren 
Des weiteren würde meine Wenigkeit die PC´s komplett abbauen und den Schreibtisch frei räumen sowie die Regale etc. Jetzt hast du einen Überblick und kannst anfangen neue Regale zu bauen den Schreibtisch zu vergrößern  (vllt unterm Schreibtisch noch en kleines Regal bauen und einen Schrank, so wie ich es gemacht habe)in den Schrank unterm Tisch könntest du dein Bastelzeuch hinstellen in den neuen Regalen sortierst du deine DVD´s etc ein und ja und dann sieht alles wunderbar aus


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2011)

Erstmal würde ich sagen, dass selbst wenn du nicht auf steril stehst, ein bisschen weniger Chaos sieht nicht leer aus und wirkt dennoch heimelig. Dazu noch was anderes: Ich weiss nicht, wie es bei normalem Lichteinfall aussieht, aber bei diesem relativ tristem Rot/Schwarz würde ich mich auch nicht wohlfühlen. Wenn du mal genug Zeit hast: Cd's/dvs/restliche Sachen in verschiedene Kisten nach Kategorien packen. Dabei kannst du ja schonmal aussortieren, was du nicht mehr magst/brauchst. 
Wenn das Zimmer dann leer ist, mal die Wände neu anstreichen, vll mit nem helleren/freundlicheren Farbton. 
Wenn du nun die alten Sachen einsortierst, versuch direkt mal, ein System reinzubringen und sortiere gegebenenfalls nochmals Sachen aus, von denen du dich trennen kannst. Wenn du das Zimmer leer siehst kommen dir vll selbst Gedanken, wo der Tisch besser aussieht, oder obs ein neuer Tisch sein soll, etc. 

edit: Ich sollte schneller schreiben :<


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2011)

Und wenn du es net alleine schaffst schicken wir dir Tine Wittler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu dir


----------



## Laxera (15. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich würde so ein Zimmer von außen zumauern, ehrlich... Das Gleitgel und die Küchenrolle hättest du aber wirklich vorher wegräumen können...
> 
> Aufräumen und Ausmisten hilft. So kann man sich nicht wohlfühlen, das ist unmöglich.
> Tip: Mit Ikea-Regalen kannst du dir günstig eine tolle Regalwand zusammenstellen.



hey die beiden sachen haben NIX miteinander zu tun. - die rolle ist da für TFT-Putzen - wer genau schaut sieht sogar den TFT-Reiniger! (mach ich 1x pro woche, wenn es halt IMHO nötig ist) und damit mein mousepad etc gewischt werden kann (dafür hab ich normal glasreiniger - ist aber aus 



Dracun schrieb:


> Ich würde als erstes erst mal mir Umzugskartons besorgen , dann würde ich alles erst mal in Kartons verpacken und dabei schon sortieren
> Des weiteren würde meine Wenigkeit die PC´s komplett abbauen und den Schreibtisch frei räumen sowie die Regale etc. Jetzt hast du einen Überblick und kannst anfangen neue Regale zu bauen den Schreibtisch zu vergrößern (vllt unterm Schreibtisch noch en kleines Regal bauen und einen Schrank, so wie ich es gemacht habe)in den Schrank unterm Tisch könntest du dein Bastelzeuch hinstellen in den neuen Regalen sortierst du deine DVD´s etc ein und ja und dann sieht alles wunderbar aus



des hätte mal was (klingt zwar nach arbeit, aber es wird ja auch langsam warm d.h. mal demnächst: fenster auf, kartons her (bestell ich heute mal...brauche die eh für was anders) - neue regale...naja brauche ich

a) mats (naja die kann man kaufen)
b) zeit
c) gutes wetter (ok das währe heute sogar gegeben - aber wenn ich das anfange bastle ich auch gleich neuen schreibtisch (schmeiße dafür den wo die rechner drauf sind raus dann) und die mats sind net so leicht zu kriegen, vor allem: holzplatten mit einem meter tiefe (weniger währe ok, aber nicht unter 85 cm)....baumarkt hat die nur in dünner (zumindest der in dem ich war - letztes jahr, weil ich da schon schreibtisch wollte (und nur den einen mit den PC's hatte))



Grüne schrieb:


> Erstmal würde ich sagen, dass selbst wenn du nicht auf steril stehst, ein bisschen weniger Chaos sieht nicht leer aus und wirkt dennoch heimelig. Dazu noch was anderes: Ich weiss nicht, wie es bei normalem Lichteinfall aussieht, aber bei diesem relativ tristem Rot/Schwarz würde ich mich auch nicht wohlfühlen. Wenn du mal genug Zeit hast: Cd's/dvs/restliche Sachen in verschiedene Kisten nach Kategorien packen. Dabei kannst du ja schonmal aussortieren, was du nicht mehr magst/brauchst.
> Wenn das Zimmer dann leer ist, mal die Wände neu anstreichen, vll mit nem helleren/freundlicheren Farbton.
> Wenn du nun die alten Sachen einsortierst, versuch direkt mal, ein System reinzubringen und sortiere gegebenenfalls nochmals Sachen aus, von denen du dich trennen kannst. Wenn du das Zimmer leer siehst kommen dir vll selbst Gedanken, wo der Tisch besser aussieht, oder obs ein neuer Tisch sein soll, etc.
> 
> edit: Ich sollte schneller schreiben :<



jo vll solltest du das  ^^ aber: wenn 2 mal das selbe kommt, dann kann der vorschlag net so schlecht sein, da ja 2 unterschiedl. leute den allein zusammengebastelt haben 



Dracun schrieb:


> Und wenn du es net alleine schaffst schicken wir dir Tine Wittler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja zu der dame:

wer ist das? und was macht die bzw. was soll die bei mir? (wie ne entrümplungsfirma sieht die net aus - auch glaube ich nicht, das ich so eine nötig hätte aka: ist ja kein müll dabei (der ist im mülleimer (auch dem kleinen schreibtisch-mülli der neben den CD-Kästen steht (sieht man vll nicht))

zu "helle farben": ne du, mag es dunkel - das rot stammt von mir selbst nennt mich komisch, aber in kombo mit schwarzen vorhängen (wie ich sie habe) sieht das gut aus, vor allem was net rüber kommt auf den bildern, da ist noch silberne glanzfarbe mit oben (und: es ist nur eine zimmer ecke rot, die mit dem PC)

zu: "krieg stattgefunden" - naja wie schon angemerkt: das ist ein schreibtisch, keine küche (muss sauber sein IMHO) und kein badezimmer/toilette (sauberkeit tut auch hier not!)

zu "ikea" - nix gegen hab schon paar dinge von da (auch wenn ich eigentlich massivholz bevorzuge (2 meiner regale sind massiv, mein bett auch (ist auch ein eigenbau von meinem dad und mir) und mein ganz alter schreibtisch ist auch massiv aber klapprig  ^^ (aka der tisch auf dem ich früher HAs gemacht habe).....

so meine fünf cent, ihr seit wieder dran 

mfg LAX


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

Oh Gott, mach schnell Laxera... DAS willst du nicht!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2011)

Tine Wittler hat als für's Fernsehen bei den Leuten die Wohnung "verschönert".

Das mt den Tabletten brauchst du nicht rechtfertigen. Es kam halt witzig, weil ich mit denen nicht gerechnet habe. So in etwa wie ein einfacheres Suchbild. ^^


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2011)

Klick auf den Link mit Namen Tine Wittler und such dir mal en paar Vids von der Dame


----------



## Laxera (15. März 2011)

aha - link hab ich übersehen ....sorry ok....und: nein danke 

zu tabletten: welche die die unter dem screen rumliegen? - das sind dolo-dobendan (hals tabletten die man nimmt wenn es einen echt voll hat mit erkältung (ist ne chemische keule, hilft aber))

sonst wüsste ich net wo hier tabletten liegen würden...???

zu "willst du nicht" - recht hast du (will nicht das wer anders meint hier verschönern zu müssen, es reicht schon wenn meine eltern hier immer wieder meinen was tun zu müssen (weihnachten wurd ich genötigt: dekorier dein fenster....dann hieß es: schmeiß doch den schrank raus, dann hieß es das sofa auch....naja mal sehen....)

so: noch wer großartig ideen? vorschläge? vll nen laden (wie amazon) nur für möbel? (brauche nämlich echt ein riesen CD-Regal damit die endlich gut verstaut sind)

mfg LAX
ps: wenn ich aber was anderes raus werfen will (hab hier ne kommode die ich nie haben wollte und die darf ich nicht raus werfen


----------



## Laxera (20. Juli 2011)

huhu - belebe mal des thema wieder *wiederbeleben castet*

habe jetzt 2 neue regale  - morgen oder übermorgen kommen die DVD-Aufbewahrungs-Boxen (also sowas wo man halt DVD-Hüllen rein stellen kann) und dann kommen schon mal die ganzen game hüllen hier weg....

so hat jetzt noch wer echt ernst gemeinte vorschläge (und vll auch nen link wo man das ganze kaufen kann?

mfg Tom
ps:


----------

